

Question: How to secure an exam administered on student laptops  - niels_olson

Our school, all medical schools, are moving to digital exams. The only way I can think of ensuring they would be secure is to boot every laptop from a live CD or over the network.<p>The National Board of Medical Examiners, meanwhile, is pushing QuestionMark, which only runs its "secure" browser on Windows. I'm just a student helping the faculty; I don't have a copy of Windows. Would anyone be willing to run the "QuestionMark Secure" in a Windows VM and see if it protests?<p>Feeling awkward here, but would greatly appreciate the assist.
======
timbowen
I think forcing them to boot over the network to access the test is your best
bet. While QuestionMark may run in a windows VM on some machine the vast
variety of different Linux/BSD distributions will make setting up that VM a
nightmare.

~~~
jws
I think having a room full of med students network boot their random vendor
laptops will take about as long, and succeed about as well, as asking a room
full of computer nerds to draw a pint of blood from themselves.

------
tptacek
Yes. My contact info is here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=tptacek>

